# magic shine headlamp



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

any one use the headlamp system looks like a neat option for running


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nope, never heard of it before.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Magicshine is a big topic here. Do a search for articles. I have two and they have worked very well so far ... for cycling.

I don't think there is a good method for carrying the light for running.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

HMM. I have this light and I love it. It opened so many doors with my training, having a family/job, and the little day light we have now. I also run too and considered the magicshine but the only way I thought I can make it happen is to carry a camel pack and wear my helmet. Or to configure it in a way so that I can strap it to my chest or waste. For now still run at night with a Petzl Tikka Plus.


----------



## jaewannabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Magic shine makes a head strap for their light, I recieved one with my light system, haven't tried it yet, its basically a helmet mount on elastic straps. I wonder about the heat being so close to your head, the light gets really hot.


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

jaewannabe said:


> Magic shine makes a head strap for their light, I recieved one with my light system, haven't tried it yet, its basically a helmet mount on elastic straps. I wonder about the heat being so close to your head, the light gets really hot.


If it's getting hot you clearly are not running fast enough...


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

The MS mounts just fine to either a Lupine headband or a Light & Motion headband. I've used the MS for running and the only niggle is where to put the battery. For this purpose I will usually wear a cycling jersey and carry the battery in the rear pocket while running.


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

thanks all


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

You could make a custom 2.5 oz battery and put it on the rear of the head strap. It would be similar to some of the petzl systems.

However, I think the system is too big for running--even with a custom battery. I don't see the need for that much light on a run unless you are one of those sub 5 minute mile trailrunners. Plus the lamp is a little top heavy and i suspect it might bob enough to be annoying.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

I _really_ like the light for running the trails hereabouts, because it gets _really...freaky...dark_ out there in the scary woods, and it's good to spot the zombies before they get too close.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Petzl Tikka is more than adequate for trail running- MS is too much to carry.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

It surprises me how many MS900's we sell to medical professionals like dentists, surgeons, and veterinarians... Seems like the weight on the headstrap is not a big deterrent to them.

Geo


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> It surprises me how many MS900's we sell to medical professionals like dentists, surgeons, and veterinarians... Seems like the weight on the headstrap is not a big deterrent to them.
> 
> Geo


I seriously doubt dentists and surgeons (non-third world that see human patients) are using those lights in practice


----------



## mtnbykr©™ (Jan 6, 2004)

mtb143 said:


> I _really_ like the light for running the trails hereabouts, because it gets _really...freaky...dark_ out there in the scary woods, and it's good to spot the zombies before they get too close.


*+1 *


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

.....


----------



## saltrain (Nov 12, 2009)

Adirondack Blues said:


> Petzl Tikka is more than adequate for trail running- MS is too much to carry.


Thats simply wrong. I use the DX version (the one that came with headband) for both XC skiing and running. I works very well. The weight is trivial. But you need to figure out where to mount the battery on your body. Preferably on your waist. I have a spare room on drinking belt. Also, for running and skiing the lowest light mode is more than adequate - for cycling however, one might want the strongest light mode. This is the best product I have bought in a long time. And it makes absolutely no sense, what-so-ever, to spend $500 on tesla. This light will change the market.


----------



## wacomme (Dec 23, 2009)

*Trail Running*

Any old headlamp works just fine on paved streets. However, I want a lot of light for technical trail running. Therefore, I'll be buying a MS soon for my trail runs.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

wacomme said:


> Any old headlamp works just fine on paved streets. However, I want a lot of light for technical trail running. Therefore, I'll be buying a MS soon for my trail runs.


Really? You run faster than 15 mph for 2 hours? And you like a bobbing light?

I love my magic shine lights, but I would never take one on my trail runs.

But hey, buy one...no....buy two. Have fun with them. they are excellent lights. I just think it's a weird notion to run with them. Wear some hiking shoes on your run too for the full effect.

PS: don't think we don't see that this is your first post.


----------



## wacomme (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow! My first post and I get blasted with condescending remarks. What's with the attitude?

On technical trails runs, where foot placement is crucial, I like to see all of the nuances of the trail, thus the desire for bright lights. It's not the adventure of the night I'm seeking, it's the run. I'd rather run during the day, but work and short days often work against me.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Really? You run faster than 15 mph for 2 hours? And you like a bobbing light?...


There has been a marked increase in evening trail runners locally, and this time of year it usually means running at night - and most now wear headlamps. I never understood how they negotiated some of the more technical trails with the 5mm LED Petzels, something like a DiNotte 200L or the MS certainly seems like a much better choice.

I never understood how Helmet mounted riders could stand that bobbing light on their helmets...


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

lidarman said:


> PS: don't think we don't see that this is your first post.


huh?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*For that matter....*



ifor said:


> If it's getting hot you clearly are not running fast enough...


... do you really need to run it on full brightness? I would think on low it would be plenty of light to be more that useful when running. Running it on low would mean it produces much less heat. That said, if you are moving at all, it doesn't get that hot.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I'm always amazed how many "headstrap" mounts we sell. The majority ship to Norway at this time of year, of all places, for cross-country skiing and night hiking (their days are very short being so close to the Arctic Circle and so far away from the Equator). 

We also sell a fair number to surgeons, dentists, veterinarians, speelunkers and, yes, runners too. They work!



Geo


----------



## wacomme (Dec 23, 2009)

I use and like my Magicshine light and headband for running trails at night. I run the light on high and enjoy a lighted trail.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

I use mine for trail building at night. Im riding both days at the weekend, and at work during all daylight hours this time of year, This light is useful as so much more than just a bike light. I have the 5 mode Geoman Version with Extension cable and the new style battery pouch with the button, so the light clips onto my belt easily and the weight is no issue, I used to use a Silva L1, which is twice the brightness of a Tikka XP, but would recommend the MS to anyone, yeah it is a bit cumbersome, but it doesn't wobble/bob around, the straps are adjustable so get it tight, and by the time any shocks get to your head they have been absorbed by your body unless you dont know how to run properly. 

Mine also goes in my bag when im out in the mountains climbing, havent had to use it yet, but takes a lot of worry away timing wise knowing its there!


----------

